# Well, I Finally Met an Ant



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seemed like a nice guy, eager to share how much money he makes while watching others parked. He takes everything.

He also drives a [email protected] SUV (Explorer-size) and can’t park between lines.

But he’s very happy, and in the end, that’s all that matters.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s gotta be tough for him with the gas guzzler. He’ll learn the hard way not to take every ping. I met a few when I did delivery. But I only met one 🐜 from this forum in person.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I once made a vet, a young vet not an old vet, that was like, "Oh yeah I take every order that I get. I give all my money to the homeless."


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I once made a vet, a young vet not an old vet, that was like, "Oh yeah I take every order that I get. I give all my money to the homeless."


He could donate a lot more if he learned to cherry pick and chase surge.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Seemed like a nice guy, eager to share how much money he makes while watching others parked. He takes everything.
> 
> He also drives a [email protected] SUV (Explorer-size) and can’t park between lines.
> 
> But he’s very happy, and in the end, that’s all that matters.


Would you say ignorance is bliss?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> It’s gotta be tough for him with the gas guzzler. He’ll learn the hard way not to take every ping. I met a few when I did delivery. But I only met one 🐜 from this forum in person.


Oh, he’s been doing it a while. Some people are just not that great at looking at the big picture. He’s just looking at the bottom line, nothing else. He seemed very into giving advice. I just smile and nod. Totally may work for him. Different strokes…


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I've met several ants when I was a passenger. It was obvious when I was looking at widespread double-digit surge everywhere on my driver app while riding in the back seat and then I see them accept a stacked ping.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Donatello said:


> Would you say ignorance is bliss?


Sure. I’m willing to wager he’s not tracking miles. He’d be less happy if he was.

One statement put me in a stupor, where I remain.

“I keep shuttling back and forth, so spend no gas”.

OooooooKaaaaay. I guess.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> He could donate a lot more if he learned to cherry pick and chase surge.


Yeah. I was going to say that but I decided there's only so many high-dollar orders.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> He could donate a lot more if he learned to cherry pick and chase surge.


Never freaking chase surge. Uber hounds are chasing you with upfront crap


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> He could donate a lot more if he learned to cherry pick and chase surge.


He could donate a lot more if he just gave them his gas money.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have met two ants from this forum in person. 

Edit: There is at least a 3rd from years ago!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I didn't know you use this as a dating app?

It explains a lot of things.

_shudders_


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I saw someone doing it in a Suburban, a while back..like wth?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

TeleSki said:


> I saw someone doing it in a Suburban, a while back..like wth?


IK, R?!?!

And here’s me, sitting in my Prius, turning the air off periodically, ‘cause 30 mpg makes me nervous.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, he also was working off two phones. He clearly knows something I don’t. I also have two, but only one is my “business” phone.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, he also was working off two phones. He clearly knows something I don’t. I also have two, but only one is my “business” phone.


I assume the other is your "monkey business" phone!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> He could donate a lot more if he just gave them his gas money.


You know what's ironic, I've had several explorers and the V8 version gets better gas mileage than the V6.

It's more about having a 6+ speed transmission or cvt.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

If he is a member here, you might have destroyed his will to live. I hope he doesn’t do anything stupid. Life is precious. 😏


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I assume the other is your "monkey business" phone!


Wrong. I’m pure and innocent.

The other phone is for ignoring calls and text messages from friends and family. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rampage said:


> If he is a member here, you might have destroyed his will to live. I hope he doesn’t do anything stupid. Life is precious. 😏


I did no such thing. It obviously works for him. He’s been doing it a long time and seems VERY happy. I believe in everyone figuring out what works best for THEM. 

I’m an ant myself. Off-season, I go well below $2/mile. The only thing that saves me is that I drive a Prius, so I have a bit of wiggle room.

Maybe he services his own car and that’s not an expense for him? Who knows. He looked rather manly, not a wallflower. He made fun of cherrypickers, so he’s obviously secure in his descisions. I just never saw anyone who admits to taking everything, that’s all. It’s usually the noobs, and they’re shy.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Wrong. I’m pure and innocent.
> 
> The other phone is for ignoring calls and text messages from friends and family. 😂


Hey! Answer your phone. Natasha!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You know what's ironic, I've had several explorers and the V8 version gets better gas mileage than the V6.
> 
> It's more about having a 6+ speed transmission or cvt.


There is something to be said for having an excess of torque. You can actually get decent mpg from the big engines by staying in the top 25% of the gas pedal. Push the pedal down though and the gas gauge and the speedometer have a race to the end.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Hey! Answer your phone. Natasha!


Bullwinkle, STOP CALLING ME! I’m working!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Bullwinkle, STOP CALLING ME! I’m working!!


Working girls answer the phone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

A bit off-topic, but what is it with men and the inability to park between two lines?!?

Just now - another one. 

In case he’s on here: Dude, if a fat white chick just looked at you like you were dirt it’s because you were parked ON THE FRIGGIN’ LINE with a shootload of space on the other side.
It’s not kewl to back in if you do it like a moron


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've seen women crash into stationary brick walls in parking lots.... several times. I don't think their parking skills saved them very much.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Working girls answer the phone.


See what you did, @Rickos69 ?!?!? You ruined my reputation!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Pretty much every driver I've talked to out in the field is the same. They have no issue accepting $2 offers. I was waiting at a CFA once and this driver was telling me about this "high paying" order he got that was 20 miles away. I asked how much it was with tip he said $24. He said "I JUST LOVE THOSE ORDERS , I PUT MY CELINE DION ON AND JUST DRIVE" I was like "oh...that's nice..."


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> Pretty much every driver I've talked to out in the field is the same. They have no issue accepting $2 offers. I was waiting at a CFA once and this driver was telling me about this "high paying" order he got that was 20 miles away. I asked how much it was with tip he said $24. He said "I JUST LOVE THOSE ORDERS , I PUT MY CELINE DION ON AND JUST DRIVE" I was like "oh...that's nice..."


In theory that is a good trip. Do 5 or 6 good orders and life is easy.

It doesn't usually work that way.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> In theory that is a good trip. Do 5 or 6 good orders and life is easy.
> 
> It doesn't usually work that way.


The area I worked in it wasn't uncommon to get $20-$30 trips consistently during dinner going less than 2-3 miles times have changed I guess!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> The area I worked in it wasn't uncommon to get $20-$30 trips consistently during dinner going less than 2-3 miles times have changed I guess!


In a high traffic area, sure. Get the order, find a parking spot, walk to the pickup. Wait. Walk back to the parking spot. Get onto the street. 30 minutes passed and you haven't moved a quarter mile.

An hour later you have $20 and your dinner shift is half over. Hurray!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> In a high traffic area, sure. Get the order, find a parking spot, walk to the pickup. Wait. Walk back to the parking spot. Get onto the street. 30 minutes passed and you haven't moved a quarter mile.
> 
> An hour later you have $20 and your dinner shift is half over. Hurray!


Nope most took about 10-15 minutes but in some areas I guess that'd be the case.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> Nope most took about 10-15 minutes but in some areas I guess that'd be the case.


Recently? 

I see orders over $20. They all require at least 45 minutes.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Recently?
> 
> I see orders over $20. They all require at least 45 minutes.


No. Now for the most part it's all ridiculous long distance orders going out to the edge of the Everglades. Not worth driving out there for $20


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Pretty much every driver I've talked to out in the field is the same. They have no issue accepting $2 offers. I was waiting at a CFA once and this driver was telling me about this "high paying" order he got that was 20 miles away. I asked how much it was with tip he said $24. He said "I JUST LOVE THOSE ORDERS , I PUT MY CELINE DION ON AND JUST DRIVE" I was like "oh...that's nice..."


Did I read that right?!? CELINE EFFING DION?!?!?!? 😳


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Did I read that right?!? CELINE EFFING DION?!?!?!? 😳


Yes


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The most romantic moment of all time. Like porn music.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Never seen The Titanic. _*Specifically*_ because of Celine Dion.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Never seen The Titanic. _*Specifically*_ because of Celine Dion.


It's a wonderful story. 












In this scenario, it'd really important to get your bang on before you drown.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> A bit off-topic, but what is it with men and the inability to park between two lines?!?
> 
> Just now - another one.
> 
> ...


Men historically have a problem with that. Just look at how they can never find that little pink button even though it is right in the middle and right up front. Lol
luckily I drive a beater so I have fun seeing how close I can park to their drivers door.

what I don’t understand is why people think driving through oncoming traffic lanes is ever a good idea, especially when making a left turn. I actually saw a lady clip the inside curb with a tire when turning left last week.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> I've met several ants when I was a passenger. It was obvious when I was looking at widespread double-digit surge everywhere on my driver app while riding in the back seat and then I see them accept a stacked ping.


I catch a few to work sometimes and engage in conversation on occasion. The narrative I hear most often is `as long as you keep the wheels turning with a passenger in the back you are good to make bank` 🤦‍♂️no regard whatsoever that quality over quantity may be a better way of doing things - same or more $$$ in a fraction of that time spent toiling away back and forth for chump change. It may explain why so many are eager to promptly pick up for a base trip in the middle of a surge zone. God bless them.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well as a long time driver. everyone is a form of some type of ant...everything ant..surge ant. WE ARE ALL ANTS. LIKE IT OR NOT...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Never seen The Titanic. _*Specifically*_ because of Celine Dion.


I was up in Oregon when the Movie came out and pumping gas for my winter job ( worked as a field tech for Geo-Engineering ) when a woman pulled in crying and she told me about the movie and I just looked at her and she looked at me and said “ Men never understand “…

Anyhoo, I will take any order that make Dara richer and me poor!

Isn’t that how it goes in life?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> well as a long time driver. everyone is a form of some type of ant...everything ant..surge ant. WE ARE ALL ANTS. LIKE IT OR NOT...


Notice my avatar. I freely admit it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It’s gotta be tough for him with the gas guzzler. He’ll learn the hard way not to take every ping. I met a few when I did delivery. But I only met one 🐜 from this forum in person.


Do tell. 

Did the ant suggest this forum?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do tell.
> 
> Did the ant suggest this forum?


I was already on the forum when I met another member since he @MadTownUberD drove a pax to my area, where his area was normally an hour away. The other rideshare drivers I briefly talked to about this forum weren’t on it. I also wanted to remain invisible so I didn’t tell many I was on this site.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was already on the forum when I met another member since he @MadTownUberD drove a pax to my area, where his area was normally an hour away. The other rideshare drivers I briefly talked to about this forum weren’t on it. I also wanted to remain invisible so I didn’t tell many I was on this site.


I used to talk with other drivers when I started.

They were either clueless or pumping me for information.

But it seems you happened on a Super Moderator. 

Who initiated the conversation?

Did he introduce himself?

Just curious.

No need to respond if you are uncomfortable.

Because, after all, you wish to be Invisible.

And I respect your wish.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> I used to talk with other drivers when I started.
> 
> They were either clueless or pumping me for information.
> 
> ...


The drivers who I felt were pumping me for information were the part-time drivers I had as pax. I never told them what I made or where my hot spots were. I had a few full-time drivers as pax, and they were good tippers and nice to talk to. 

I was waiting for a ping, and MadT messaged he was in Mke. We met at a cafe for like a half hour. It was good to meet another driver on here to learn about his experience driving in his city. I drove Milwaukee, but he drove Madison so it wasn’t a competing driver from my area.

I think it would be interesting to meet other drivers on here to see how people really act in person ve online.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I was waiting for a ping, and MadT messaged he was in Mke. We met at a cafe for like a half hour. It was good to meet another driver on here to learn about his experience driving in his city. I drove Milwaukee, but he drove Madison so it wasn’t a competing driver from my area.


The funny part was: I was driving on the interstate when I messaged you. I was a little nervous because the pax was asleep and the destination wasn't in the best neighborhood. I couldn't use voice to text because that would wake up the pax. Fortunately that stretch of interstate is very straight and boring.

I don't think there's a big issue with competition in our own markets. There are only so many pings to go around and you're either online or you aren't. In Madison it's not like there's a huge variety of staging areas to choose from. Times of day maybe. 

That said it is really annoying when noob ants approach you at the airport and want to know how to make the most money. Figure it out yourself, noob, just like the rest of us. Now if someone wants to know about safety or how to handle problem pax, absolutely I'll share, just like on here.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> The funny part was: I was driving on the interstate when I messaged you. I was a little nervous because the pax was asleep and the destination wasn't in the best neighborhood. I couldn't use voice to text because that would wake up the pax. Fortunately that stretch of interstate is very straight and boring.
> 
> I don't think there's a big issue with competition in our own markets. There are only so many pings to go around and you're either online or you aren't. In Madison it's not like there's a huge variety of staging areas to choose from. Times of day maybe.
> 
> That said it is really annoying when noob ants approach you at the airport and want to know how to make the most money. Figure it out yourself, noob, just like the rest of us. Now if someone wants to know about safety or how to handle problem pax, absolutely I'll share, just like on here.


I didn’t figure it out by myself. I had everyone here help. Some helped WAY beyond anything I could hope for.

Paying it forward would be fine with me, but somehow it’s never the noo bs, always the know-it-alls.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t figure it out by myself. I had everyone here help. Some helped WAY beyond anything I could hope for.
> 
> Paying it forward would be fine with me, but somehow it’s never the noo bs, always the know-it-alls.


Well sure the forum is helpful. But we all made some sort of effort to sign up and read the forum. It's just annoying when people come out of nowhere and want to know how to steal pings. Maybe it's because I drive in a smaller market. 

Often the airport queue only has 1 to 5 cars in it, or even 0. Every additional ant makes the wait longer. No I don't spend a lot of time at the airport anymore, but usually when there are 11 to 15 ants at the airport, and no surge, it's an indicator there are too many ants trying to make a full time job out of a gig app.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> Well sure the forum is helpful. But we all made some sort of effort to sign up and read the forum. It's just annoying when people come out of nowhere and want to know how to steal pings. Maybe it's because I drive in a smaller market.
> 
> Often the airport queue only has 1 to 5 cars in it, or even 0. Every additional ant makes the wait longer. No I don't spend a lot of time at the airport anymore, but usually when there are 11 to 15 ants at the airport, and no surge, it's an indicator there are too many ants trying to make a full time job out of a gig app.


I always tell people about the forum if someone mentions they started delivering (had a couple of customers mention it). Many don’t know and never think to search. I’m just a overprepared kinda person and research literally EVERYTHING, but most people aren’t as crazy as I am. 😂


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ikr


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The funny part was: I was driving on the interstate when I messaged you. I was a little nervous because the pax was asleep and the destination wasn't in the best neighborhood. I couldn't use voice to text because that would wake up the pax. Fortunately that stretch of interstate is very straight and boring.
> 
> I don't think there's a big issue with competition in our own markets. There are only so many pings to go around and you're either online or you aren't. In Madison it's not like there's a huge variety of staging areas to choose from. Times of day maybe.
> 
> That said it is really annoying when noob ants approach you at the airport and want to know how to make the most money. Figure it out yourself, noob, just like the rest of us. Now if someone wants to know about safety or how to handle problem pax, absolutely I'll share, just like on here.


Lol on messaging while driving. That’s a huge no no. I remember you had to go to a place someone was just just shot at. Not the worst area, Milwaukee has many worse areas. I think any place now has competition among drivers, especially with it not as busy. You still doing then?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Lol on messaging while driving. That’s a huge no no. I remember you had to go to a place someone was just just shot at. Not the worst area, Milwaukee has many worse areas. I think any place now has competition among drivers, especially with it not as busy. You still doing then?


I haven't been to Milwaukee on an Uber trip for a month or two. Last one was Watertown to West Allis. Then I got Waukesha to Dousman and a round trip in Rome on the way home.

Let me give an example of market specific secrets that I don't want to give away to just any rando at the airport. I can share this now because it doesn't work anymore.

Years ago I figured out that if I got to downtown Madison right before 5am every Monday, there would be a nice juicy surge waiting since all the Epic employees were trying to get to the airport simultaneously. Sometimes I used to open the rider app and see that I was literally the only available car in all of Madison, or at least all of downtown Madison. In order to figure this out, specifically which days, I had to wake up some time around 3 regularly. This involved driving when I could have been in bed next to my wife. So no, I'm not going to tell this to someone 5 minutes after we just met.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I haven't been to Milwaukee on an Uber trip for a month or two. Last one was Watertown to West Allis. Then I got Waukesha to Dousman and a round trip in Rome on the way home.
> 
> Let me give an example of market specific secrets that I don't want to give away to just any rando at the airport. I can share this now because it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Years ago I figured out that if I got to downtown Madison right before 5am every Monday, there would be a nice juicy surge waiting since all the Epic employees were trying to get to the airport simultaneously. Sometimes I used to open the rider app and see that I was literally the only available car in all of Madison, or at least all of downtown Madison. In order to figure this out, specifically which days, I had to wake up some time around 3 regularly. This involved driving when I could have been in bed next to my wife. So no, I'm not going to tell this to someone 5 minutes after we just met.


The one you had to Mke and other trips on the way back worked out well. Next time you’re near Watertown, stop at the Pine Cone, restaurant at the Shell. They have the largest bakery items, literally gigantic size.

Oddly whenever I drove pax to Madison, I couldn’t get pings back until I hit Pewaukee. I drove more pax to Chicago rather than Madison area. But what sucked is WI drivers couldn’t pick anyone up in IL, but Chicago drivers could pickup in WI. Made no sense, so hopefully they changed that now.

That’s determination for you to have started so early. I never started before 5am, but weekends I’d drive til 3-4am sometimes. Don’t know how I did that now.. and I’m thankful never had a puker. I used to get great Eats offers from 5-7am because most drivers didn’t start yet

I’m picturing Madison airport to be like Austin Straubel in GB. I never waited at the Mke airport lot where the drivers waited. I drove through it once when it was packed. It was kind of freaky. I’d get pings to the airport if I’d be a few miles away, and drivers were waiting at the airport lot. I took more people to the airport then I picked up. Fun memories but don’t miss it, especially since gas suddenly spiked .60 cents in 4 days.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The running joke between my friends is one of the two tickets I’ve recieved in my life was for using the phone while driving. This is ABSOLUTELY impossible; even hands free. I ALWAYS pull over. Everyone knows that if I don’t pick up I’m likely driving and will call back after I’m safe.

This was a long time ago, before smartphones even. I literally brought them my phone bill which showed not only no calls that day, there were none that whole week (I only had it for safety and no one even knew the number - then ppl paid per call and time spent talking).

They still ruled for the cop who straight-out lied.

The other one is also hilarious to those who know me - following too close. Lets just say I don’t (except in Manhattan, but those who drive there understand) and leave it at that. Local Tip: stay out of Brielle if you can, the police there are a-holes and WILL set you up.


----------

